# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Methylene  blue

## jk21

Παει σχεδον  ενας χρονος ,απο τοτε που ακουσα για αυτη την ουσια .Ηταν ο Δημητριαδης ο Νικος που μου την ειχε αναφερει ,σε μια προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια και συζητηση πανω στο σημαντικο προβλημα των μυκητιασεων στα πουλια .Ειναι μια ουσια με ιστορια χρησης και στον ανθρωπο (αν θυμαμαι καλα νομιζω εναντιον της χολερας και καπου διαβαζα οτι καπου βοηθα και στο αλτσχαιμερ ) αλλα επισης πολυ γνωστη σε οσους ασχολουνται με ψαρια ,για την αντιμετωπιση καποιου μυκητα που τα προσβαλλει (στα ενυδρεια ) .Η χρηση απο τον Νικο ηταν δεδομενη 
(το ειχα αναφερει και στο ποστ  15 εδω *Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής  )*


αλλα για να βγω και να μιλησω -συστησω την χρηση του ,ηθελα να βρω κατι που να το συνεδεε πιο επισημα με χρηση του στα πτηνα .Πολλες ουσιες ειναι οκ σε ενα οργανισμο και δεν ειναι σε καποιον αλλο ... 

Δεν εβρισκα καποιες παρενεργειες σημαντικες ευρυτερα για τους οργανισμους ,αλλα δεν εβρισκα και κατι συγκεκριμενο για πουλια ,αλλα επιπλεον στοιχεια για αντιμυκητισιακη δραση σε αλλα ζωα .Προσφατα ομως βρηκα αυτο το προιον (για πτηνα και οχι μονο ) 

http://www.vanellivet.com/82,0,2-methylene-blue.html

που ειναι methylene blue 2 % διαλυμενο σε απιονισμενο νερο .προτεινεται ξεκαθαρα και για πουλια και μαλιστα με συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια 

<<   ΔοσολογίαΓια τις τοπικές εφαρμογές στο δέρμα και τους βλεννογόνους, χρησιμοποιήστε 0.7% υδατικό διάλυμα του προϊόντος με αραίωση 35 ml μεθυλενίου 2% κυανού διαλύματος με απεσταγμένο νερό έως 100 ml.

Για την απολύμανση του πόσιμου νερού για λοιμώδη νοσήματα στα πτηνά διαχειρίζονται *1 ml κυανού του μεθυλενίου 2% σε 100 ml νερού για 2-3 ημέρες*.


εδω αναφερεται η χρηση της ουσιας σε καποια ασθενεια σε κοτες

http://books.google.gr/books?id=PJ7X...0birds&f=false

ενω εδω  http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/methylene-blue.html
αναφερονται και αλλες χρησεις 
και εδω συγκεκριμενα εναντιον των candida  http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1661807

το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιειται και ως διαγνωστικο εργαελειο  στην ανιχνευση μυκητιασεων απο πτηνιατρους 

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm...3151&&pageID=2


methylene blue μπορουμε να βρουμε παμφθηνο αδιαλυτο στα φαρμακεια .Με απιονισμενο νερο ,μπορουμε να πετυχουμε το αντιστοιχο σκευασμα 



* θα ηθελα να αφιερωσω το συγκεκριμενο ποστ στο Νικο ! ειδες οτι αργησα αλλα δεν σε ξεχασα

----------


## koukoulis

Πόσο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο κατά των μυκητιάσεων είναι; Θα μας συνέστηνες να το χρησιμοποιούμε αντί του νυσταμυσίν;

----------


## jk21

Ειναι απολυμαντικο νερου .Κατι σαν την χλωρεξιδινη που και αυτη εχει δραση εναντιον μυκητιασεων (αναφερεται και στο πλεον εγκυρο merckvetmanual.com η χρηση της ,οπως και του μηλοξυδου )  αλλα  εκεινη εχει το μειονεκτημα του χτυπηματος και της καλης χλωριδας και πανιδας .Δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο για το συγκεκριμενο 

σκεφτειτε κατι σαν το απολυμαντικο στοματος hexalen των ανθρωπων (δεν εχει χρηση εκεινο στα πτηνα ... εχει μια ουσια κοντινη της χλωρεξιδινης δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ... το hibitane ειναι με χλωρεξιδινη αλλα το ποσιμο οχι το υγρο σαπουνι ) 

θα προτεινα χρηση του προληπτικη καμμια βδομαδα πριν την ενωση των ζευγαριων (σκεφτομαι να το κανω ) για 2-3 μερες οπως λεει το σκευασμα και επισης σιγουρα λιγες μερες μετα την μετακινηση των νεοσσων που συμβαινει στο τελος του απογαλακτισμου ,ειτε αυτος ειναι πραγματικος ,ειτε επειδη τον φανταζομαστε με το μυαλο μας και τα συμφεροντα μας και με οτι συνεπειες εχει αυτο στην πορεια .....

δεν θα το προτεινα πριν το δοκιμασω ,αν δεν εβρισκα σκευασμα εμπορικο και αν δεν ειχα ηδη την μαρτυρια ασφαλους χρησης απο το Νικο που σεβομαι και εκτιμω την σοβαροτητα οσων γραφει και ειδικα οσων μου λεει και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο .Ομως καθε νεα χρηση πρεπει να γινεται με προσοχη αποδοχης του νερου απο τα πουλια .Δεν το βαζουμε και φευγουμε ... παρατηρουμε οτι πινουν 

Δεν ειναι φαρμακο ...αν υπαρχει εγνωσμενο προβλημα σιγουρης μυκητιασης ,η νυστατινη ειναι σαφως πιο δραστικη με αποδοχη απο την  διεθνη κτηνιατρικη κοινοτητα .Σαφως ομως σε υποψια ,θα βοηθουσε η αρχικη δικια του χρηση και αν βλεπαμε σαφη βελτιωση ,τοτε θα ακολουθουσε και το πιο ενδεδειγμενο φαρμακο ,που το μονο του κακο ειναι ο εθισμος απο καταχρηση ,αφου η αποβολη του στην πορεια χωρις απορροφηση απο το αιμα ,δεν το κανει επιζημιο σε νορμαλ ποσοτητες ,σε αλλα ζωτικα οργανα του πουλιου

----------


## pkstar

> Παει σχεδον  ενας χρονος ,απο τοτε που ακουσα για αυτη την ουσια .Ηταν ο Δημητριαδης ο Νικος που μου την ειχε αναφερει ,σε μια προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια και συζητηση πανω στο σημαντικο προβλημα των μυκητιασεων στα πουλια .Ειναι μια ουσια με ιστορια χρησης και στον ανθρωπο (αν θυμαμαι καλα νομιζω εναντιον της χολερας και καπου διαβαζα οτι καπου βοηθα και στο αλτσχαιμερ ) αλλα επισης πολυ γνωστη σε οσους ασχολουνται με ψαρια ,για την αντιμετωπιση καποιου μυκητα που τα προσβαλλει (στα ενυδρεια ) .Η χρηση απο τον Νικο ηταν δεδομενη 
> (το ειχα αναφερει και στο ποστ  15 εδω *Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής  )*
> 
> 
> αλλα για να βγω και να μιλησω -συστησω την χρηση του ,ηθελα να βρω κατι που να το συνεδεε πιο επισημα με χρηση του στα πτηνα .Πολλες ουσιες ειναι οκ σε ενα οργανισμο και δεν ειναι σε καποιον αλλο ... 
> 
> Δεν εβρισκα καποιες παρενεργειες σημαντικες ευρυτερα για τους οργανισμους ,αλλα δεν εβρισκα και κατι συγκεκριμενο για πουλια ,αλλα επιπλεον στοιχεια για αντιμυκητισιακη δραση σε αλλα ζωα .Προσφατα ομως βρηκα αυτο το προιον (για πτηνα και οχι μονο ) 
> 
> http://www.vanellivet.com/82,0,2-methylene-blue.html
> ...


Ευχαριστουμε Κυριε Δημητρη για τις αναλυτικες πληροφοριες. Και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Νικο που πιστευω οτι προσφερει πολλα στο χωρο των ωδικων πτηνων.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη και τον Γιωργο για τα καλα σας λογια,αλλα γιατι ενω θα επρεπε δεν μπορω να χαρω?

Οταν ξεκινησε αυτο το θεμα διπλασιασε σχεδον το ρεκορ συμετοχων εκεινη την περιοδο,
γραφτηκαν πολλα, και αιχμες και αμφισβητισεις ευλογα βεβαια,και δικαιολογημενα σε καποιο βαθμο,με αποτελεσμα κανεις να μην το χρησιμοποιησει εκεινο το καλοκαιρι
εκτος απο εμενα,με αποταλεσμα καποια πουλια να φυγουν απο μολυσμενο νερο στην ποτηστρα παλι, απο αγνοια -αμελεια και ελειψη εμπιστοσυνης,
ισως γιατι η προταση ηταν γραμμενη στα Ελληνικα.
Φετος θα αλλαξει  αυτο, γιατι (ευτυχως) χαριν σε εσενα (ψαχτηρη) επιβεβαιωνεται η χρηση του μεθυλιν μπλου,σαν προταση εστω και σε αλλη γλωσσα γραμμενη.

Οπως εγραφα και τοτε,επειδη υπαρχουν ματια και αυτια πολλα, και απο παντου.
δεν θα ειναι εκπληξη για εμενα να δω κατι αναλογο σε λιγα χρονια στα ραφια των πετ,που θα ειναι για πουλια.

Οπως και να εχει Δημητρη μου για τα πουλια ολων απο φετος το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν ενα + οφελος ,και αυτο εχει αξια.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Νικο εσυ σε τι συχνοτητα το χρησιμοποιεις στα πουλια σου το καλοκαιρι;

----------


## mitsman

> Οπως και να εχει Δημητρη μου για *τα πουλια ολων απο φετος το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν ενα + οφελος* ,και αυτο εχει αξια.


Αυτο ειναι που πραγματικα μας νοιαζει και εχει πραγματικη αξια!!!!


Σας ευχαριστουμε και τους δυο.... εγω θα δοκιμασω!!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο εσυ σε τι συχνοτητα το χρησιμοποιεις στα πουλια σου το καλοκαιρι;



Δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται αυτο το λινκ,αν οχι παρακαλω να το σβησετε.

http://www.canarybreeder.net/up/foru...?t=8855&page=1

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται αυτο το λινκ,αν οχι παρακαλω να το σβησετε.
> 
> http://www.canarybreeder.net/up/foru...?t=8855&page=1


Εγω γιατι τα γραμματα τα βλεπω σε τετοιο στυλ _Íéêï ôé åéíáé ôï ìðëå óôçí ðïôßóôñá?_

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αν δεν υπαρχει στο σχετικο ποστ αναφορα για ελληνικη εμπορικη επιχειρηση ,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι το φιλικο φορουμ δεν εχει διαφημισεις στην αρχικη του σελιδα .θα κοιταξω το θεμα και θα δουμε .Ομως επειδη ειναι μεγαλο thread ,αν μπορεις συνοψισε για τα μελη μας .

Αν απο περυσι δεν ειχε βγει να γραψω κατι αντιστοιχο και δω ,δεν ηταν τυχαιο ,αλλα συνδεεται με την μανια μου οπως ξερεις να μην συστηνω κατι δημοσια ,αν δεν εχω να παραθεσω καποια στοιχεια για την ασφαλεια του .Η σαφης θεση ενος φιλου μου δεν αρκει για τα μελη .... ειτε γιατι βρηκα και δημοσιευσεις για την δραση του εκτος απο τα ψαρια και αλλου ,ειτε κυριως γιατι βρηκα εμπορικο σκευασμα που αναφερει χρηση στα πτηνα ,τωρα μπορω να το κανω .Οχι γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με κακη χρηση ,δεν μπορει και αυτο να γινει επικινδυνο (οπως πχ με την εφευρεση καποιων να μουλιαζουν σε απολυμαντικα νερου τους σπορους φυτρωματος για ωρες ,μη σκεπτομενοι οτι σε μικρη ποσοτητα τροφης τραβουν δραστικες ουσιες πχ που προοριζονται για λιτρο νερου που τα πουλια θα πινανε μεσα σε ολοκληρο μηνα ) αλλα γιατι για σωστη χρηση ( και συ για αραιη δοσολογια μου ειχες πει ) η συσταση του προιοντος ειναι σαφης .Σιγουρα θα το προτεινω 100% σε οσους θελουν να αντικαταστησουν για δοκιμη  τα απολυμαντικα που ηδη δινουν 


το οτι δεν το ξεχασα ομως (και να ξερεις το εψαχνα πολυ συχνα αλλα μολις προσφατα βρηκα οτι βρηκα ) κατι σημαινει ....

η αναφορα μου στο πιο κατω προσφατο αρθρακι ,εγινε αφου ειχα βρει καποιες ερευνες για χρηση του εκτος ψαριων ,αλλα πριν βρω το σκευασμα 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών οφειλόμενες σε μύκητες**Προφύλαξη:**
Η αποφυγή συνθηκών που ευνοούν την ανάπτυξη τους ,όπως αυτές που αναφερθήκανε στην αιτιολογία εμφάνισης του προβλήματος ,η δημιουργία κατα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα όξινου περιβάλλοντος στο ανώτερο γαστρεντερικό με τη χρήση μηλόξυδου ή κιτρικού οξέος ή και ουσιών όπως το ριγανέλαιο , η πρόπολη και το σκορδόνερο ή και κάποιων απολυμαντικών του νερού με ασφαλή χρήση με πιθανό μέσα σε αυτά ,το γνωστό απο παρόμοια δράση σε ενυδρεία methylene blue .*

----------


## jk21

κοιτωντας το θεμα στο αλλο φορουμ Νικο ,νοιωθω οτι αυτο που κανω αυτη τη στιγμη εδω ( να στηριξω αυτη την προταση ) το ειχα κανει και τοτε .... γιατι απλα αλλο μελος μας ειχε βρει το ιδιο σκευασμα σε αλλο site ομως ...

http://www.veterinaryproducts1.com/s...lene-blue.html

αλλα και νοιωθω λιγο γελοιος που το ειχα εντελως ξεχασει ...  η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατι καποια επιθεση αρπαχτικου στα πουλια μου τις επομενες μερες ,κατι οι διακοπες που κρατησαν αρκετα ,κατι καποιο ατυχημα σε συγγενικο προσωπο που ειχε αναστατωσει λιγο την καθημερινοτητα μου οταν επεστρεψα .... το ξεχασα εντελως ... τουλαχιστον αυτα που επρεπε να πω τα ειχα πει και τοτε ... ελπιζω  εστω και αργα ,καποια πουλακια να βοηθηθουν απο αυτο 


αλλα οπως παντα σε ολα τα σκευασματα του ειδους (μην ξεχναμε ειναι χημικο ! ) οχι αλχημειες δικες μας ,οχι καταχρησεις ,οχι υπερβολες ! καθε πουλι δεν εχει τον ιδιο οργανισμο !!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ΝΙΚΟ αν δεν υπαρχει στο σχετικο ποστ αναφορα για ελληνικη εμπορικη επιχειρηση ,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι το φιλικο φορουμ δεν εχει διαφημισεις στην αρχικη του σελιδα .θα κοιταξω το θεμα και θα δουμε .*Ομως επειδη ειναι μεγαλο thread ,αν μπορεις συνοψισε για τα μελη μας .*


Ξερεις οτι δεν μπορω,
εσυ εισαι καλος και στους Η/Υ,αν μπορεις καντο για εμενα.

----------


## panos70

Μηπως ομως δινοντας  μεθελιν μπλου και μαθαινοντας  ο οργανισμος τους στο συγκεκριμενο τα κανουμε ποιο ευαισθητα ; και οταν δινουμε καποιο πουλακι σε ενα φιλο που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησει,  αρρωσταινει απο μυκητες και ολα τα παραπανω,γιατι δεν εχει τι δυναμη να τους αντιμετωπισει ;  ::

----------


## jk21

Πανο αν ειναι να σκοτωνει μονο τους κακους μικροοργανισμους δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα  ,ειδικα αν δεν δινεται σε συχνη βαση ,αλλα μια στις τοσες και παντοτε (για μενα τουλαχιστον ) σαν συμπληρωματικο αλλων ηπιων αγωγων που δεν εχουν κακο αποτελεσμα ,οπως η προπολη ,η ριγανη ,η αλοη .Δεν ξερω ομως αν χτυπα και την καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα ,ομως πουθενα δεν υπαρχει καποια τετοια αναφορα ,ενω πχ για την χλωρεξιδινη υπαρχει ! ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που ηθελα να το ψαξω περισσοτερο ,οταν ειδα οτι ειχε σαφη αντιβακτηριακη δραση στα ενυδρεια και δεν ειχα σαφη θεση εξαρχης 

Ο Νικος υποθετω το κανει συστηματικα χρηση και ισως εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα η θεση του .Η δικια μου ειναι θετικη ,με μετρο και σταδιακα δοκιμαζοντας στα πουλια μας γιατι σε καθε νεο δεν ξερουμε 100 % πως αντιδρουν .Πρεπει πριν απο ολα σε μια πρωτη χορηγηση ,να δουμε οτι θα πιουνε .Το καλυτερο φαρμακο μπορει να βαλουμε σε μια ποτιστρα και αυτα να μην το πιουνε ποτε .Σταδιακα και μετρημενα !αλλα ναι οταν δινουμε ενα σωρο αλλα απολυμαντικα (που δεν με τρελαινει και η συσταση τους ) αυτο γιατι οχι; 

ετσι κι αλλιως ,με αλλες ονομασιες σκευασματων ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΥΣΙΑ ,καποιες εταιριες επιμενουν να βγαζουν μπλε σκευασματα .... ισως οχι τυχαια .Απλα το methylene blue να μην μπορουσαν να το κρατησουν ως πατεντα 

2531-Blautinktur.jpg 3592.jpg sollfranks-blautinktur.jpg 50078_50079.jpg 49376342_798778.jpg

----------


## jk21

O NIKOΣ λοιπον ειχε αναφερει οτι το χρησιμοποιει με την ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας μεχρι το φθινοπωρο 4-5 φορες .Το βάζει όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από 28 βαθμούς και τον χειμώνα προληπτικά μια έως καμία φορά τον μήνα, και όταν ενώνει τα ζευγάρια, μέχρι να σπάσει το πρώτο αυγό.Δεν το αλλάζει στην ποτιστρα καθε μερα και το  ανανεώνει  πριν τελειώσει .Δηλαδη αν ειχα καταλαβει καλα (και ας με διορθωσεις Νικο αν το εχω καταλαβει λαθος )  το χρησιμοποιει σχεδον συνεχομενα το ζεστο καιρο και το μονο μειονεκτημα για κεινον ,ειναι οτι χρωματιζονται λιγο τα πουλια πλατσουριζοντας την μουρη ,αλλα ειναι προσωρινο γιατι με το μπανακι και με την αλλαγη φτερωματος στην πτεροροια ,μετα ειναι μια χαρα  .Σαν χρηση αρκει  μια ποσότητα στο μέγεθος της ψιλής φακής, για 1,5 λίτρο νερού.


Στα παραπανω εγω δηλωνα και τοτε και τωρα επιφυλακτικος  για χρηση σε μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα .Εκεινος εχει θετικες εμπεριες και συνεχιζει υποθετω να ειναι υποστηρικτης τετοιας χρησης .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Παρανοηση Δημητρη,να γραψω συνοπτικα μπορω,(νομιζα οτι ηθελες να κανω πιο συνοπτικο το λινκ)

Το μεθυλιν μπλου τι κανει  
εμποδιζει το νερο να αποκτηση βακτηριδια με την ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας, αν καποιος αλλαζει το νερο καθε μια -δυο ημερες το καλοκαιρι,η χρηση του μ/μ μπορη να περιοριστη σε μια δυο φορες τον μηνα. 

Αν εχει πολλα πουλια,η ειναι αμελης,η δεν εχει αρκετο χρονο να ασχοληθη το καλοκαιρι,το μ/μ του διασφαλιζει την ποιοτητα του νερου,απο πλευρας βακτηριων.
Ειναι φτηνο,θα το βρειτε σε σκονη στα φαρμακεια,και θα βαλετε σε 1,5 λιτρο νερου σκονη μ/μ στο μεγεθος της φακης.
Εκεινο που χρειαζεται προσοχη ειναι οταν αποχρωματιζεται (κανει κωνο χρωματος) το νερο στην ποτηστρα ,θελει καλο πλυσιμο και αλαγη.

Αλλο το μ/μ,  και αλλο το νυσταμισιν που παντα θα πρεπει να ειναι η πρωτη επιλογη οταν ενα πουλι αλαζει συμπεριφορα και δειχνει αδιαθετο.

----------


## mitsman

Το καλοκαίρι δηλαδή το δίνουμε ακόμη κ 3 μήνες συνεχόμενους;;;;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Το καλοκαίρι δηλαδή το δίνουμε ακόμη κ 3 μήνες συνεχόμενους;;;;


Οσο επικρατουν υψηλες θερμοκρασιες

----------


## mitsman

Το αγορασα.... μαλλον με εγδαραν.... 4 ευρω τα 30 γραμμαρια.
Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι βαφει απιστευτα... αυριο θα δοκιμασω να βαλω σε μερικα πουλια να δω πως και τι!

----------


## jk21

βρε 30 γρ ειναι παρα πολυ .... μια σταλιτσα χρειαζεται .

ο Νικος βαζει λιγο σε μεγεθος ψιλης φακης σε 1μισυ λιτρο νερου 

στη δοσολογια που ειχα βρει οτα λεει 1 ml  δεν λεει ενα ml methylene αλλα 1 ml απο διαλυμα 2% ( 2γρ ΜΒ σε 100 γρ  νερο ) .αυτο το 1 ml μετα θα το διαλυεσεις σε αλλα 100 ml νερο .δηλαδη 2γρ σχεδον στο λιτρο 
*1 ml κυανού του μεθυλενίου 2% σε 100 ml  


*

----------


## mitsman

με μπερδεψες!!!!!!!!!
πρεπει να φτιαξω εγω ενα μειγμα με νερο και αυτο να το βαζω στο νερο???

μμμπππρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ..........  .......................


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ Δημήτρη από το άρθρο του Δημήτρη (jk 21) αλλά ο Νίκος λέει απευθείας στο νερό δηλαδή άμεση παρασκευή και κατανάλωση μετέπειτα (ένας μικρός κόκκος ανά 1,5 lt ) ... Τώρα δεν κατάλαβα καλά την συχνότητα παροχής του , επειδή ο Νίκος στο άλλο άρθρο, εάν κατάλαβα καλά και εδώ αναφέρει συνεχή παροχή του όταν ανεβεί ο υδράργυρος ,ενώ ο Δημήτρης περιοδικά και όχι μόνιμα . Θα το δω με περισσότερη ησυχία για αν το εμπεδώσω ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

οτι και να βαλουμε στο νερο πιστευετε οτι τα πουλια θα πιουν νερο που ειναι ζεστο?

----------


## mitsman

γιατι να ειναι ζεστο το νερο?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα για το καλοκαίρι αναφέρεσαι !!! σίγουρα το καλύτερο είναι η συχνή αλλαγή αλλά εάν δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά...;;;

----------


## jk21

> Προσφατα ομως βρηκα αυτο το προιον (για πτηνα και οχι μονο ) 
> 
> http://www.vanellivet.com/82,0,2-methylene-blue.html
> 
> που ειναι methylene blue 2 % διαλυμενο σε απιονισμενο νερο .προτεινεται ξεκαθαρα και για πουλια και μαλιστα με συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια 
> Για την απολύμανση του πόσιμου νερού για λοιμώδη νοσήματα στα πτηνά διαχειρίζονται *1 ml κυανού του μεθυλενίου 2% σε 100 ml νερού για 2-3 ημέρες*.



οσο αφορα την δικια μου συσταση ,δεν ειναι ακριβως δικια μου ,αλλα η αναφερομενη στο σκευασμα .το σκευασμα ειναι 2 % MB


Δηλαδη 2 γρ MB σε  100 νερο 

αν φτιαξουμε λοιπον αυτο το σκευσμα - διαλυμα και με δεδομενο οτι τα 100 γρ νερου ειναι και 100 ml νερου 

θα παρουμε 1 ml απο αυτο και θα το διαλυουμε σε αλλα 100 ml 

αυτο ειναι το σωστο (και μαλλον πολυ αραιοτερο του 2γρ στο λιτρο .μαλλον 2γρ στα 10 λιτρα ,απλα πριν εκανα λαθος ) 


οσο για τον Νικο (που το εχει κανει εμπρακτα χρηση ) λεει 1 κομματακι σε μεγεθος μικρης φακης σε 1μισυ λιτρο νερο .Αν σκεφτεις οτι τα 2γρ ειναι πολυ περισσοτερο απο μια μικρη φακη ,τοτε πανω κατω ειναι η ιδια δοσολογια 

Αρα ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως ,κανε οτι λεει ο Νικος που ειναι  100% σιγουρο .Αν δεν ηταν δοσολογια εταιρια για ενα σκευασμα ,αλλα δοσολογια απο κτηνιατρικο εγχειριδιο ,θα σου ελεγα εκεινη .Ομως οι εταιριες πολλες φορες οτι θελουν γραφουν .....

πχ ξερω δυο σκευασματα με αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης για πουλια 

το ενα ειναι 10 % αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης και το αλλο 5 % ..... και τα δυο δινουν ιδια ποσοτητα στο νερο ... στην ουσια το 10% την διπλασια σε δραστικη ουσια  ...

----------


## jk21

ως προς την συχνοτητα παροχης  *δεν εχω στοιχεια* για την δραστικοτητα του στην καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα (αν ειναι δηλαδη δραστικο οπως αλλα απολυμαντικα ) αλλα *αν ειναι οπως τα αλλα* ,τοτε δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυημερη   . 3- 5 μερες  καλυτερα

----------


## panos70

Εσεις παιδια θα πινατε νερο με μεθελιν μπλου ,εαν ναι οκ, εαν οχι τοτε γιατι να το δωσουμε και στα πουλια ; αφου τα δινουμε ειδη νερο με χλωριο και υποτιθεται  οτι πλενουμε συχνα τις ποτιστρες

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ εσυ θα ετρωγες ενα σκευασμα για πουλια  που σου διαφημιζε οτι ειναι φυτικο αλλα ανακαλυπτες οτι εχει και προιοντα ψαριου (fish products )  ξαφνικα; 


προσεχε η ερωτηση ειναι παγιδα ! θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης ,αλλα θελω και ειλικρινη απαντηση !


επειδη ειτε αυτο (πιθανον ) ειτε οποιδηποτε αλλο απολυμαντικο (σιγουρα )  ,  δεν ειναι για πολυ συχνη χρηση ,γιατι η συχνη αποστειρωση δεν αφηνει το ανοσοποιητικο να ειναι σε επαγρυπνηση (αν υπαρχουν μικροι πληθυσμοι μικροβιων ,αυτο επαγρυπνα .σε στειρο περιβαλλον κοιμαται ) ,εγω θα το κανω χρηση ,αλλα μονο για λιγες μερες καποιες φορες μεσα στο χρονο .πολλοι αλλοι εκτροφεις δινουν πολυ περισσοτερα χρηματα ,για σκευασματα σαν αυτο 

https://bunnyrabbit.com/info/vanodine.htm

(που εχει ιωδιουχες ενωσεις σαν βαση )

και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν καποιος το παρουσιαζε ,δεν θα υπηρχε επιφυλακτικοτητα .Αν και το ιωδιο αλλαζει τα φωτα σε καλη και κακη πανιδα .Πολλοι μαλιστα ειτε αυτο ειτε αλλα που εχουν και πιο επικινδυνες ενωσεις (σε καποιο ειχα βρει και ενα οξυ μεσα σε αραιη δοση στη συσταση ) το χρησιμοποιουν και για απολυμανση σπορων και συγκεκτρωνουν με αυτη την τακτικη ,ολη τη δραστικη ουσια (λογω οργανικης αντιδρασης που γινεται αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινουν ) στον καρπο και την δινουν στα πουλια με μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα  ...

ομως ολοι το κανουν γιατι το συνεστησε ο ταδε .... 

σε καποιον  που δεν δινει φαρμακα για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη και δεν δινει και απολυμαντικα ,δεν θα πω να δωσει MB ντε και καλα ,ειδικα αν τα πουλια ηταν μια ζωη οκ 

σε αυτον που δινει ειτε απολυμαντικα ειτε φαρμακα ειτε και τα δυο ,αντι αυτων να δωσει αυτο ! καλο μπορει να κανει ... χειροτερο κακο που θα κανει αν δωσει αντι αυτου τα αλλα ,αποκλειεται να κανει

----------


## οδυσσέας

> γιατι να ειναι ζεστο το νερο?






> Κώστα για το καλοκαίρι αναφέρεσαι !!! σίγουρα το καλύτερο είναι η συχνή αλλαγή αλλά εάν δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά...;;;






> ...Το μεθυλιν μπλου τι κανει 
> εμποδιζει το νερο να αποκτηση βακτηριδια με την ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας, αν καποιος αλλαζει το νερο καθε μια -δυο ημερες το καλοκαιρι,η χρηση του μ/μ μπορη να περιοριστη σε μια δυο φορες τον μηνα. 
> 
> Αν εχει πολλα πουλια,η ειναι αμελης,η δεν εχει αρκετο χρονο να ασχοληθη το καλοκαιρι,το μ/μ του διασφαλιζει την ποιοτητα του νερου,απο πλευρας βακτηριων...


το να μην αλλάξει κάποιος το νερό των πουλιών κάθε μέρα το χειμώνα και τουλάχιστον δυο φορές το καλοκαίρι ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία, εγώ το θεωρώ εγκληματικό.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ως προς το θεμα των βακτηριων ,ισως να μην χρειαζεται με παρουσια απολυμαντικου ειτε αυτου ειτε αλλου .Μαλιστα το συγκεκριμενο ,μπορει να λειτουργησει και ως δεικτης υπαρξης καποιων κακων μικροοργανισμων στο νερο .Αν δεν ειναι ποσιμο πια δηλαδη ,δινει ενδειξεις .Αν θυμαμαι καλα αποχρωματιζεται ,αλλα θα μας πει ο Νικος που το κανει χρηση .... ως προς το θεμα της θερμοκρασιας ,πραγματι μπορει το ζεστο νερο να μην το αγγιξουν καθολου.Το καλοκαιρι το νερο σε εξωτερικο χωρο για μενα πολυ δυσκολα γινεται αποδεκτο σαν θερμοκρασια 2η ή 3η μερα και να γινει ,θα ειναι δυσαρεστο σαν αισθηση στα πουλια .Μεσα σε σπιτι υπο σκια ,ομως για εναν που θα λειψει 3ημερο ,θα μπορουσε να εχει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εσεις παιδια θα πινατε νερο με μεθελιν μπλου ,εαν ναι οκ, εαν οχι τοτε γιατι να το δωσουμε και στα πουλια ; αφου τα δινουμε ειδη νερο με χλωριο και *υποτιθεται*  οτι πλενουμε συχνα τις ποτιστρες


Πανο στρατιωτες το επιναν για να αποφυγουν την ελονοσια,
αν οντως πλενει καποιος καθε δυο ημερες την ποτηστρα το καλοκαιρι,δεν υπαρχει λογος να το βαλει,αν ομως *υποτιθεται* οτι τις πλενει ας το βαλει.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> το να μην αλλάξει κάποιος το νερό των πουλιών κάθε μέρα το χειμώνα και τουλάχιστον δυο φορές το καλοκαίρι ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία, εγώ το θεωρώ εγκληματικό.


Σωστο ειναι αυτο Κωστα,να προθεσω στην λιστα των εγκληματιων και μερικα εγω.
Να ταισει εν αγνοια του μαλαθιο
Να ταισει εν αγνοια του παρασιτοκτονα
Να ταισει εν αγνοια του φυτοφαρμακα
Να ταισει εις γνωση του γ/μ σπορους
Να επιβαλλει αναπαραγωγη καταχειμωνο με τεχνικα μεσα,η χωρις αυτα
Να επιβαλλει χρωστικες για το χρωμα που του αρεσει
Να ξεμουτιασει για να κερδισει χρονο
Να καμαρωνει για τα αγρια μεταλλαγμενα του, και να κατηγορει για τα αγρια πιασμενα
*Να στερησει την ελευθερια με δυο τρεις καλες δικαιολογιες*

Αν πραγματικα θελουμε να παμε στην αλλη ακρη, τουλαχιστον ας το κανουμε σωστα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

συμφωνω απολυτα, πες και αλλα. φτιαξε ενα θεμα *''εγκληματα εν γνωση η εν αγνοια''* να μας πεις περισσοτερα

φιλε εγω ειμαι κοντα στην αλλη ακρη, οποιος θελει χρειαζομαι παρεα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> με μπερδεψες!!!!!!!!!
> πρεπει να φτιαξω εγω ενα μειγμα με νερο και αυτο να το βαζω στο νερο???
> 
> μμμπππρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ..........  .......................


Δημητρη σε 1,5 λιτρο νερο μια ποσοτητα στο μεγεθος της φακης μ/μ και ανακατεμα,μετα στις ποτηστρες

Οταν βαζω μ/μ στις ποτηστρες ,δεν ξεπλενω τις ποτηστρες καθε φορα που τις ξαναγεμιζω,
και εκεινο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι καποιες ποτηστρες μετα απο καποια γεμισματα (χωρις να πλυθουν) δημιουργουν τον κωνο ,που οπως μου εξηγησε καποιος ειναι γιατι εχουν πολλα βακτηρια πλεον.
Το χρησιμοποιω χρονια.

----------


## mitsman

Νικο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!! συντομα θα το δοκιμασω!

----------


## panos70

> *Δημητριαδης*  *Νικος* 	                  Να επιβαλλει αναπαραγωγη καταχειμωνο με τεχνικα μεσα,η χωρις αυτα
> Να επιβαλλει χρωστικες για το χρωμα που του αρεσει


 Νικο αυτα τα δυο τα εχω κανει κι εγω τα αλλα οχι

----------


## jk21

> ΠΑΝΟ εσυ θα ετρωγες ενα σκευασμα για πουλια  που σου διαφημιζε οτι ειναι φυτικο αλλα ανακαλυπτες οτι εχει και προιοντα ψαριου (fish products )  ξαφνικα; 
> 
> 
> προσεχε η ερωτηση ειναι παγιδα ! θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης ,αλλα θελω και ειλικρινη απαντηση !


εσυ δεν μου απαντησες !!!!  :wink:   ::

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*   Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *jk21*  
>  				ΠΑΝΟ εσυ θα ετρωγες ενα σκευασμα για πουλια   που σου διαφημιζε οτι ειναι φυτικο αλλα ανακαλυπτες οτι εχει και  προιοντα ψαριου (fish products )  ξαφνικα; 
> 
> 
> προσεχε η ερωτηση ειναι παγιδα ! θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης ,αλλα θελω και ειλικρινη απαντηση !
> 
> 
> 
> εσυ δεν μου απαντησες !!!!


   Γιατι δεν τρωμε σαλαμια χοιρινα και ανακαλυπτουμε στις ειδησεις  οτι εχουν και αλογισιο κρεας , η τα ρασκ και οι νυφαδες βρωμης(κουακερ) λεμε οτι ειναι καλα για εμας και τα πουλια μας και ξεφνικα ενα πρωι θα ακουσουμε οτι γινοντουσαν  με μεταλαγμενους σπορους ,η τα γαριδακια και τα πατατακια και τα ραφλες ξερουμε απο τι γινονται,στην ερωτηση σου θα πω οτι αν επιλεξω φυτικο για εμενα και εχει προιοντα ψαριου οχι δεν θα το φαω ,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βαζουμε στην ιδια κατηγορια εμας με τα πουλια και τα ζωα μας,τα σκυλακια μας τα δινουμε ''γαριδακια  και κοσερβες ξερουμε τι εχουν μεσα οχι βεβαια ,εσυ θα επινες τσιπουρο με μεζε με κοσερβα για σκυλια και τρωγοντας γατοτροφη ;   και ας ηξερες οτι εχει καλα υλικα μεσα ;

----------


## jk21

παρε λοιπον το καινουργιο φυτικης πρωτεινης οπως διαφημιζεται πολυβιταμινουχο σου (μην το αναφερεις γιατι θα βγουμε off topic ... τα λεμε απο τηλ αν θες )  και δες στη συσταση (στη συσκευασια )να λεει και fish products (ιχθυαλευρα; σε σκονη παντως ειναι οτι ειναι ... )

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη ξερεις ποιο εχω ; το εχω πει σε δυο τρια ποστ ,εαν εχει αναλυτικη συσταση απο εξω θα το κοιταξω αυριο

----------


## jk21

α εγω ενα ποστ ειδα  ....  την συσταση την ειχα δει με τον δημητρη τον mitsman περυσι στο διαγωνισμο του ελκε ,που ειχε προς διαθεση το σκευασμα ο σπονσορας . δεν την εχω στη διαθεση μου .Δεν βρισκει καποιος  διαδικτυακα αναλυτικα τα συστατικα που εχει η συσκευασια . κοιτα και αν ειναι ετσι τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## panos70

για ποιο λες ;

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι εχει μεσα οτι λεω ακομα ,αστο .σου στελνω πμ

----------


## jk21

Eγω τωρα γιατι μυριζομαι χρηση methylene blue στη συσταση της ;   :Icon Rolleyes: 


Εχει επισκεψη στα μαρκετ αυριο .... αν βεβαια το γραφει ...





http://www.colgate.com.gr/app/Colgat...aste/Home.cwsp




> ΑΠΟΚΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΡΤΣΙΣΜΑ   ....   ΓΙΑ ΟΡΑΤΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΤΕ





> Μετατρέπεται σε μπλέ ενεργό αφρόΚαταπολεμά το σχηματισμό της πλάκαςΚαταπολεμά τα βακτήρια
> 
> 
> Προσκολλάται στην επιφάνεια των δοντιών και των ούλων για 12 συνεχείς ώρεςΗ προηγμένη σύνθεσή της περιέχει ένα σύστημα που καταπολεμά τα μικρόβιαΠροσφέρει την υπέρτατη αίσθηση καθαριότητας
> 
> 
> Προστατεύει από την πλάκα, την τερηδόνα, την ουλίτιδα, τη διάβρωση του σμάλτου, τη συσσώρευση πέτρας, τη χρώση των δοντιών και την κακοσμία του στόματος

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

[QUOTE=Δημητριαδης Νικος;550446]Ευχαριστω Δημητρη και τον Γιωργο για τα καλα σας λογια,αλλα γιατι ενω θα επρεπε δεν μπορω να χαρω?

Οταν ξεκινησε αυτο το θεμα διπλασιασε σχεδον το ρεκορ συμετοχων εκεινη την περιοδο,
γραφτηκαν πολλα, και αιχμες και αμφισβητισεις ευλογα βεβαια,και δικαιολογημενα σε καποιο βαθμο,με αποτελεσμα κανεις να μην το χρησιμοποιησει εκεινο το καλοκαιρι
εκτος απο εμενα,με αποταλεσμα καποια πουλια να φυγουν απο μολυσμενο νερο στην ποτηστρα παλι, απο αγνοια -αμελεια και ελειψη εμπιστοσυνης,
ισως γιατι η προταση ηταν γραμμενη στα Ελληνικα.
Φετος θα αλλαξει  αυτο, γιατι (ευτυχως) χαριν σε εσενα (ψαχτηρη) επιβεβαιωνεται η χρηση του μεθυλιν μπλου,σαν προταση εστω και σε αλλη γλωσσα γραμμενη.

Οπως εγραφα και τοτε,επειδη υπαρχουν ματια και αυτια πολλα, και απο παντου.
δεν θα ειναι εκπληξη για εμενα να δω κατι αναλογο σε λιγα χρονια στα ραφια των πετ,που θα ειναι για πουλια.

Οπως και να εχει Δημητρη μου για τα πουλια ολων απο φετος το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν ενα + οφελος ,και αυτο εχει αξια.

----------


## jk21

> οσο αφορα την δικια μου συσταση ,δεν ειναι ακριβως δικια μου ,αλλα η αναφερομενη στο σκευασμα .το σκευασμα ειναι 2 % MB
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη 2 γρ MB σε  100 νερο 
> 
> αν φτιαξουμε λοιπον αυτο το σκευσμα - διαλυμα και με δεδομενο οτι τα 100 γρ νερου ειναι και 100 ml νερου 
> 
> θα παρουμε 1 ml απο αυτο και θα το διαλυουμε σε αλλα 100 ml 
> 
> ...


αυτα ειχα γραψει σε ποστ παλιοτερο , για ενα σκευασμα που ειχα βρει στο εξωτερικο (εχω σε αλλο ποστ τη σελιδα ) που τωρα δεν βλεπω να εχει η εταιρια αλλα ηταν υπαρκτο 

Οτι το methyle blue εχει δραση εναντιον παθογονων οργανισμων ειναι δεδομενο .Οτι εχει ευρεια χρηση στο νερο των ενυδρειων ειναι δεδομενο 


https://www.google.gr/search?q=methy...w=1366&bih=637

δεν εχουμε κατι επισημο για κτηνιατρικη χρηση , ομως ειτε αν οποιοσδηποτε απο εμας κανει μακρα χρηση με επιβεβαιωμενες μη παρενεργειες απο τον ιδιο  ειτε αν καποιος εχει προβλημα σημαντικο στα πουλια του και αυτα παρα τη χρηση φαρμακων  εγκριτων δεν εχει αποτελεσμα πχ οταν βρισκεται ακομα και μπροστα στη χρηση εναλλακτικων ουσιων οπως το οξυζενε στο megabacteria που ουτε για εκεινο υπαρχει κατι επισημο , νομιζω οτι αξιζει να δοκιμαστει . Ισως και για αραιη δοση συντηρησης του νερου οταν καποιος το αφησει για καιρο στις ποτιστρες πχ καποιες μερες διακοπων , οπως εχει προτεινει ο Νικος (εδω ή σε αλλο θεμα δεν θυμαμαι αλλα το εχουμε σιγουρα συζητησει ) επισης να ειναι οκ .Καποτε προσπαθησα να το κανω αλλα ειμαι ατσαλος εκ φυσεως και θελει λιγο προσοχη γιατι ευκολα μπορει να σου ξεφυγει και ψιλολεκιαζει .Μακαρι να υπηρχε ετοιμο σκευασμα , αν και πιστευω οτι και αυτα των ενυδρειων θα ειναι οκ .Προσωπικα για χρηση συντηρησης του νερου και προληψης , θα ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι οτι χρησιμοποιω πια προποριγανελαιο και μαλιστα εδω και 3 μηνες μονιμα καθημερινα στο νερο . Ομως υπαρχει και αυτη η εναλλακτικη προταση για καποιον  που θεωρει οτι ισως εχει ακομα πιο δραστικα αποτελεσματα και δεν εχει ικανοποιηθει απο χρηση ριγανελαιου . Σιγουρα ομως αν καποιος το εχει διαθεσιμο ή μπορει να το βρει την κρισιμη ωρα , αξιζει δοκιμης οταν τα πουλια δεν ανταποκρινονται θετικα σε συμβατικα φαρμακα και υπαρχει χωρος για ρισκο χρησης κατι εναλλακτικου 

Στην οδοντοκρεμα που ειχα γραψει , τουλαχιστον στα εμφανη στοιχεια δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο με το methylene blue 


Nικο να ξερεις οτι κατα καιρους ψαχνω για κατι επισημο χρησης σε πτηνα στις διεθνεις ερευνες και οταν βρω σιγουρα θα το δημοσιευσω .Απλα μεχρι στιγμης οτι υπαρχει , ειναι η χρηση του στη μικροβιολογια ως αναλωσιμο αναγνωρισης gram - βακτηριων και οχι ως αντισηπτικο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Observations of a bdelloid rotifer, ending with full methylene blue reaction/death*

Παρατηρήσεις ενός bdelloid rotifer, που τελειώνει με πλήρη αντίδραση / θάνατο του κυανού του μεθυλενίου

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Επειδη οπως λες εδω ολα μενουν..










Τα μπλε στιγματα ειναι ενδειξη δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων συστατικων απο το εντερο, στην κλουβα 31,στην κλουβα 18 δεν υπαρχουν.






Αν θελεις ας φαινονται οι φωτογραφιες χωρις το λινκ..

----------


## jk21

Μετεφερα τις φωτο εδω και το σχολιο που εχεις κανει εκει για τις φωτο (ειναι δημοσια ομαδα του fb και υποθετω ειναι ορατες στα μελη αλλα ας μας το πουνε αν καποιος δεν τις βλεπει ) και εβγαλα το συνδεσμο ( υπαρχει θεμα με την εικονα << προφιλ >> της ομαδας .Θα καταλαβες πιστευω ) 


Μπορεις Νικο να εξηγησεις στα μελη τι εννοεις; Πως το methylene blue δειχνει αυτο που λες οταν ειναι ορατο στην κουτσουλια; υποθετω αυτο την χρωματιζει γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση αν ειναι κατι αλλο ειναι ανησυχητικο (αν και προς το τυρκουαζ λαχανι ειναι ενδειξη τοξικωσης )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Τα μπλε στιγματα ειναι ενδειξη δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων συστατικων απο το εντερο, στην κλουβα 31,στην κλουβα 18 δεν υπαρχουν.* 
Η πληροφορια αυτη ειναι σαφης, και πηγη της ειμαι εγω.


Μπορεις να μου δωσεις την πηγη της δικη σου πληροφοριας *(αν και προς το τυρκουαζ λαχανι ειναι ενδειξη τοξικωσης )*

----------


## jk21

Νικο αυτό που εχουν οι δικες σου κουτσουλιες , δεν είναι τοξικωση . Δεν υποστηριζω κατι τετοιο .Δες κουτσουλιες με τοξικωση  και μαλιστα δεν είναι σιγουρο αν η αριστερα εχει πρασινα υγρα από κατεστραμμενο συκωτι  ή επηρεασμένα από το κεντρικο τμημα που σε παπαγάλους συχνα βλέπεις κα σε φυσιολογικη κουτσουλια . Τα υγρα όμως αν είναι μονο αυτά πρασινα , είναι ξεκαθαρη τοτε η τοξικωση και όταν προχωρα περισσοτερο προκαλει και αιμοραγια στα νεφρα και εχουμε την εικονα δεξια ή και προς το πορτοκαλι .Ψαξε για green urine ή urates και liver damage και θα βρεις ότι λεω  σε κτηνιατρικες σελιδες .Ας μην ξεφυγουμε από το θεμα μας . Εγω δεν αμφισβητισα ότι ειπες αλλα απλα ζητησα να μας πεις πως δικαιολογεις κατι τετοιο 




 







Στο λεω γιατι ο χρωματισμος των υγρων της κουτσουλιας δεν είναι κατι που δεν περιμενει κανεις όταν ενας οργανισμος λαμβανει methylene blue .Eιναι στις  συνηθισμένες αναφερομενες παρενέργειες (στις ηπιες γιατι αναφέρονται και άλλες στα θεματα που εγω δεν ξερω και δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω τη συχνοτητα τους και σε τι δοσολογιες δημιουργούνται ) 



Αυτό που εχει ενδιαφερον να μας πεις , είναι με ποιον τροπο καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο χρωματισμων των ουρων ( το μερος urine δηλαδή της κουτσουλιας ) από τη χρηση methylene δειχνει δυσαπορροφηση θρεπτικών ουσιων 






https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/2172377-overview



> *Blue feces*Causative medications may include boric acid, chloramphenicol, or methylene blue



https://www.rxlist.com/methylene-blu...rug-center.htm




> Common side effects of Methylene Blue include abnormal urine or stool color.



https://web.archive.org/web/20170510...lene-blue.html



> *Elimination Route*Excreted in urine and bile.a About 75% of an oral dose excreted in urine, primarily as stabilized colorless leukomethylene blue.a

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο αυτό που εχουν οι δικες σου κουτσουλιες , δεν είναι τοξικωση . *Δεν υποστηριζω κατι τετοιο .*Δες κουτσουλιες με τοξικωση  και μαλιστα δεν είναι σιγουρο αν η αριστερα εχει πρασινα υγρα από κατεστραμμενο συκωτι  ή επηρεασμένα από το κεντρικο τμημα που σε παπαγάλους συχνα βλέπεις κα σε φυσιολογικη κουτσουλια . Τα υγρα όμως αν είναι μονο αυτά πρασινα , είναι ξεκαθαρη τοτε η τοξικωση και όταν προχωρα περισσοτερο προκαλει και αιμοραγια στα νεφρα και εχουμε την εικονα δεξια ή και προς το πορτοκαλι .Ψαξε για green urine ή urates και liver damage και θα βρεις ότι λεω  σε κτηνιατρικες σελιδες .Ας μην ξεφυγουμε από το θεμα μας . Εγω δεν αμφισβητισα ότι ειπες αλλα απλα ζητησα να μας πεις πως δικαιολογεις κατι τετοιο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Ευκολα και γρηγορα βρηκες ολα τα δυσμενη και μονον αυτα για το μεθυλιν μπλου.
Τα ευμενη στα λινκ που παρεθεσα δεν αξιολογηθηκαν.Και ουτε χρειαζεται πλεον.
Το 2011 η 2012 αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχες ενστασεις και εισουν καθετος για τα υψηλα ποσοστα σε καναβουρι και νιζερ που προτεινα για τα μειγματα ,τωρα τα προτενεις εσυ.


Μπορεις να μου δωσεις την πηγη της δικη σου πληροφοριας (αν και προς το τυρκουαζ λαχανι ειναι ενδειξη τοξικωσης ) 

Ο ογκος της απαντησης σε αυτην μου την ερωτηση μπορει να καλυπτει πολλους, εμενα οχι..  απαντηση επι της ουσιας δεν εδωσες.

Πληρης αντικατοπτρισμος της Ελληνικης νοοτροποιας, συνεχισε χωρις αντιλογο και με αγαπη στα πουλια με την αθωα καρνιτινη.

*

----------


## jk21

Nικο για το methylene blue εχω γραψει ένα σωρο μεχρι και το σημερινο μηνυμα σου ... αν δεν τα βλέπεις δεν εχω ευθυνη 

Σημερα εδωσες μια πληροφορια .Δεν σε κατηγορησα σε κατι απλα όταν λεμε κατι , πρεπει καπου να το στηρίζουμε για να πεισουμε  τους αναγνωστες .*Αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει κανενα πρόβλημα .Είναι δικο σου θεμα* .Δεν παρεθεσα δυσμενή , παρεθεσα στοιχεια ότι το να χρωματισθουν οι κουτσουλιες στα υγρα τους με το χρωμα του methylene blue είναι αναμενομενη ακινδυνη παρενεργεια .Το ποσο και αν γινει εξαρτάται τι ποσοτητα θα πιουνε τα πουλια .Διαβασε τι παρεθεσα και θα καταλάβεις .Αν οι σύνδεσμοι (που δεν είναι ασοβαροι ) δινουν και αλλα στοιχεια για πιθανες παρενέργειες , θεωρεις ότι πρεπει να μην τους παραθεσω; 


εδώ είναι ενας πολύ γνωστος σύνδεσμος που αναφερει ότι το πρασινο στα υγρα είναι πρόβλημα στο συκωτι σοβαρο και συχνα σημαινει κατεστραμενο συκωτι .Το χρωμα οφείλεται στην ανεξελεγκτη πια παραγωγη καποιων υγρων από αυτό , ειτε αυτό οφείλεται από τοξικωση του ειτε απ ασθενεια που το καταστρεφει . Αλλα δεν είναι αυτό το θεμα μας αυτή τη στιγμη και ας μην ξεφυγουμε από το methylene blue 

https://www.beautyofbirds.com/poopology.html
*Urine (the clear watery part)**Green*: Liver Disease

*Feces(the solid tubular part)*

*Pea Green*: Liver Damage





* Αν και επισης ασχετο το πρόβλημα μου ηταν με το συνολικο ποσοστο των λιπαρων σπορων σε ένα μειγμα που πρότεινες για αναπαραγωγή . Με την ποιοτητα του σπορου κανναβουρι δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα .Με το νιζερ τα στοιχεια που εχω δωσει μιλουν ...  δεν είναι ο χωρος εδώ να το σχολιασουμε περαιτέρω  . 



Αυτά ειχα να πω . Από κει και περα δεν εμποδιζεται κανενας από τα μελη μας να εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον για τη συζητηση και να τα πειτε περαιτέρω . Αν ότι ειπα ειτε θετικο ειτε ότι θεωρεις αρνητικο για το methylene blue δεν εχει βαση , δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να διστασει καποιος να ασχοληθεί .Ειδικα αν αυτό που εσυ υποστηριζεις , το τεκμηριώσεις κιολας  .Θα ηταν μαλιστα ενδιαφερον να πεις και τη γνωμη σου γιατι στο ένα κλουβι να εχεις προβλήματα και στο άλλο όχι

----------

